# 24h Duisburg 2019



## Ravega (11. September 2018)

Anmelden nicht vergessen....


----------



## Dumens100 (11. September 2018)

4er und 8er erst ab morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ravega (11. September 2018)

Die Teilnehmer der 1er und 2er sind ausgelost und veröffentlicht!
Man sieht sich dann 2019....


----------



## HeikeK (11. September 2018)

Ravega schrieb:


> Die Teilnehmer der 1er und 2er sind ausgelost und veröffentlicht!
> Man sieht sich dann 2019....


Jau, sind auch dabei


----------



## zonuk (11. September 2018)

Auch wieder Glück gehabt


----------



## Dumens100 (13. September 2018)

dabei im 4er


----------



## Skaddler (13. September 2018)

Das wird mein erster Einsatz als lonesome rider...


----------



## Ravega (17. September 2018)

Abstimmung auf Facebock nicht verpassen, wobei die relativ sinnfrei ist.
Besser Vorschläge zu einer interessanteren Streckenführung machen.
Endlich wird Herr Salscheider mal wach, jetzt wo ihm die Teilnehmer ausbleiben (was ich persönlich nicht schlecht finde - Strecke leerer ).


----------



## HeikeK (17. September 2018)

Ravega schrieb:


> Abstimmung auf Facebock nicht verpassen, wobei die relativ sinnfrei ist.
> Besser Vorschläge zu einer interessanteren Streckenführung machen.
> Endlich wird Herr Salscheider mal wach, jetzt wo ihm die Teilnehmer ausbleiben (was ich persönlich nicht schlecht finde - Strecke leerer ).


Ich habe dagegen gestimmt, die Argumente wurden da bereits auch alle genannt, ich persönlich muss den "Monte Schlacko" nicht zum Rundenanfang haben, dass ist eher was für die "Profis" die sich eh auf der Rolle einfahren, aber Duisburg war ja gefühlt in den letzten Jahren eher ein Jedermannrennen. Neue Streckenabschnitte wäre natürlich cool, wird aber wohl absperrtechnisch schwierig. Super wäre, wenn der "schwarze Trail" wieder dazu käme, aber angeblich wurden da ja irgendwelche seltenen Salamander gefunden (oder was war da nochmal?).  Im Moment gibt es bei der Abstimmung noch eine leichte Mehrheit für "rückwärts fahren". Vielleicht können bitte noch ein paar Leute sich eine Meinung bilden und eventuell dagegen stimmen?


----------



## der_raubfisch (20. September 2018)

Ich bin auch wieder dabei...


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (22. September 2018)

Auch wieder Solo am Start  Mal schauen, was ich aus 2018 gelernt habe.

Bin auch dagegen, die Runde andersrum zu fahren. Mehr Km oder weniger Teilnehmer, ansonsten so schnell und flüssig wie möglich, um Staus zu vermeiden. Wer gern mehr Fahrtechnik drin hat, kann ja NOB und Co. fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tomm1 (23. September 2018)

Bin leider nicht Solo dabei  aber ich hoffe das sich noch was ergibt...sind ja noch ein paar Monate Zeit


----------



## Geplagter (26. September 2018)

Geht es nur mir so, oder sehen es vielleicht auch einige andere so, dass die Nummer mit dem Vorschlag, die Fahrtrichtung zu ändern, nur ein Versuch war, evtl. doch noch ein paar Fahrer mehr zu rekrutieren, denn der Run auf die 4er und 8er Teams war ja auch in diesem Jahr erneut eher mäßig. Eine solche Ankündigung / Abfrage sollte man aber machen, BEVOR die Anmeldung startet, denn wenn sich Teams schon angemeldet haben und dann plötzlich mit einer anderen Fahrtrichtung konfrontiert werden, ist das in meinen Augen ein NoGo, bzw. sehr unglücklich.
Wir haben in unserem 4er Team auch eine Weile diskutiert und sind zu der Einschätzung gekommen, uns erst einmal nicht für 2019 anzumelden. Irgendwie stimmen ein paar Parameter in Duisburg einfach nicht mehr. Die Strecke hat keinerlei Anspruch, die Treppe verursacht egal in welcher Form eigentlich immer Probleme, die Anmeldung startet fast ein Jahr vor dem Event, was viel zu früh ist und die Kosten steigen seit Jahren nicht unerheblich, während die Leistungen immer weiter herunter gefahren werden. Wir haben uns in diesem Jahr auf einigen anderen, zwar kleineren 24h Rennen herumgetrieben, aber die Strecken hatten deutlich mehr zu bieten und das Prädikat "MTB" eher verdient. Es gibt genügend Alternativen, wenngleich Duisburg von der Location und der Stimmung trotz allem immer noch sehr hoch zu bewerten sind. Trotzdem könnte das Rennen ein paar Impulse in Form einer etwas interessanteren Strecke dringend gebrauchen.


----------



## Ravega (30. September 2018)

Geplagter schrieb:


> Geht es nur mir so, oder sehen es vielleicht auch einige andere so, dass die Nummer mit dem Vorschlag, die Fahrtrichtung zu ändern, nur ein Versuch war, evtl. doch noch ein paar Fahrer mehr zu rekrutieren


Klar. Warum sonst?
Mehr Starter müssen es meinetwegen nicht sein. Aber schön das Skyder sich jetzt mal ein Kopf macht. Nur jahrelang die Kuh melken funktioniert nicht auf Dauer.


Geplagter schrieb:


> Eine solche Ankündigung / Abfrage sollte man aber machen, BEVOR die Anmeldung startet, denn wenn sich Teams schon angemeldet haben und dann plötzlich mit einer anderen Fahrtrichtung konfrontiert werden, ist das in meinen Augen ein NoGo, bzw. sehr unglücklich.


Na ja. Bei jedem anderen Marathon oder 24h Rennen ändern sich die Strecken. Was jetzt daran so schlimm sein soll in Duisburg mal anders rum zu fahren erschliest sich mir nicht.


Geplagter schrieb:


> Die Strecke hat keinerlei Anspruch


Jepp, das weiß man aber vorher. Feddich bist du nach den 24h trotzdem.


Geplagter schrieb:


> Wir haben uns in diesem Jahr auf einigen anderen, zwar kleineren 24h Rennen herumgetrieben, aber die Strecken hatten deutlich mehr zu bieten und das Prädikat "MTB" eher verdient.


Dito.


Geplagter schrieb:


> wenngleich Duisburg von der Location und der Stimmung trotz allem immer noch sehr hoch zu bewerten sind.


Jepp. In Rade z.B. war es vor 2 Jahren noch geil, wo die Strecke durch die Stadt führte. Jetzt ist's für die Außenstehenden eher langweilig. Außer die hauen sich auf der Alm die Hucke voll, hat jetzt aber nicht viel mit dem 24h Rennen zu tun.


Geplagter schrieb:


> Trotzdem könnte das Rennen ein paar Impulse in Form einer etwas interessanteren Strecke dringend gebrauchen.


Viel geht nicht im Landschaftspark. Da haben ja noch ein paar andere Leute was zu sagen, wo gefahren werden darf und wo nicht. Ich glaube so im ganz Allgemeinen ist das Format 24h Rennen evtl. etwas abgegriffen, bzw. die Vielzahl an Rennen macht es den einzelnen Veranstaltern nicht leichter. Hammerevents hätte in Rade gerne auch die doppelte Anzahl an Startern, damit die Nummer sich auch mal rechnet. Kommen aber nicht.


----------



## Laktathunter (9. Oktober 2018)

Geplagter schrieb:


> Geht es nur mir so, oder sehen es vielleicht auch einige andere so, dass die Nummer mit dem Vorschlag, die Fahrtrichtung zu ändern, nur ein Versuch war, evtl. doch noch ein paar Fahrer mehr zu rekrutieren, denn der Run auf die 4er und 8er Teams war ja auch in diesem Jahr erneut eher mäßig. Eine solche Ankündigung / Abfrage sollte man aber machen, BEVOR die Anmeldung startet, denn wenn sich Teams schon angemeldet haben und dann plötzlich mit einer anderen Fahrtrichtung konfrontiert werden, ist das in meinen Augen ein NoGo, bzw. sehr unglücklich.
> Wir haben in unserem 4er Team auch eine Weile diskutiert und sind zu der Einschätzung gekommen, uns erst einmal nicht für 2019 anzumelden. Irgendwie stimmen ein paar Parameter in Duisburg einfach nicht mehr. Die Strecke hat keinerlei Anspruch, die Treppe verursacht egal in welcher Form eigentlich immer Probleme, die Anmeldung startet fast ein Jahr vor dem Event, was viel zu früh ist und die Kosten steigen seit Jahren nicht unerheblich, während die Leistungen immer weiter herunter gefahren werden. Wir haben uns in diesem Jahr auf einigen anderen, zwar kleineren 24h Rennen herumgetrieben, aber die Strecken hatten deutlich mehr zu bieten und das Prädikat "MTB" eher verdient. Es gibt genügend Alternativen, wenngleich Duisburg von der Location und der Stimmung trotz allem immer noch sehr hoch zu bewerten sind. Trotzdem könnte das Rennen ein paar Impulse in Form einer etwas interessanteren Strecke dringend gebrauchen.





Ravega schrieb:


> Klar. Warum sonst?
> Mehr Starter müssen es meinetwegen nicht sein. Aber schön das Skyder sich jetzt mal ein Kopf macht. Nur jahrelang die Kuh melken funktioniert nicht auf Dauer.
> 
> Na ja. Bei jedem anderen Marathon oder 24h Rennen ändern sich die Strecken. Was jetzt daran so schlimm sein soll in Duisburg mal anders rum zu fahren erschliest sich mir nicht.
> ...



Ist vieleicht etwas OT aber könnt ihr vielleicht die "kleinen 24h Rennen" beim Namen nennen. Ich habe auf meiner Seite mal die Termine zusammen gefasst und wäre um eure Ergänzunegn dankbar. Viele dieser Rennen werden innerhlab von 6 Wochenenden abgehandelt und somit gibt es wenig Alternativen bzw. viele Überschneidungen.

Danke Euch

http://www.becomeapro.one/2018/09/10/24h-muenchen-is-back-renntermine-fuer-enduristen-2019/


----------



## Ravega (9. Oktober 2018)

Laktathunter schrieb:


> Ist vieleicht etwas OT aber könnt ihr vielleicht die "kleinen 24h Rennen" beim Namen nennen. Ich habe auf meiner Seite mal die Termine zusammen gefasst und wäre um eure Ergänzunegn dankbar. Viele dieser Rennen werden innerhlab von 6 Wochenenden abgehandelt und somit gibt es wenig Alternativen bzw. viele Überschneidungen.
> 
> Danke Euch
> 
> http://www.becomeapro.one/2018/09/10/24h-muenchen-is-back-renntermine-fuer-enduristen-2019/




Viel mehr nationale 24h-Rennen fallen mir jetzt auch nicht ein.
Alfsee am 11. -12. Mai fehlt noch.

Ach übrigens, die Strecke in Duisburg andersrum zu fahren macht m.M. erheblich mehr Fetz, bin ich jetzt mal gefahren.
Speziell den Monte Schlacko, schöner gleichmäßiger breiter Anstieg / nette Abfahrt, sowie die Passage zur AC/DC Kurve fahren sich anderes herum besser. Wird die Strecke auch länger halten, da z.B. das unter Stück vom Monte Schlacko betoniert ist.


----------



## marcusge (10. November 2018)

Die Strecke ist doch bis 2007 anders rum gefahren worden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ravega (14. November 2018)

marcusge schrieb:


> Die Strecke ist doch bis 2007 anders rum gefahren worden.


Jepp.


----------



## der_raubfisch (14. November 2018)

Ich bin gespannt, was dabei herauskommt. Ich plane grad ein Race-Bike, u.a. für Duisburg. Da ich dieses Jahr viele "starr" angetroffen habe, spiele ich auch mit dem Gedanken. Bis auf die Treppe sollte das doch machbar sein. Wie sieht ihr das?

Grüße
Christoph


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (14. November 2018)

der_raubfisch schrieb:


> Ich bin gespannt, was dabei herauskommt. Ich plane grad ein Race-Bike, u.a. für Duisburg. Da ich dieses Jahr viele "starr" angetroffen habe, spiele ich auch mit dem Gedanken. Bis auf die Treppe sollte das doch machbar sein. Wie sieht ihr das?
> 
> Grüße
> Christoph


Solo? 2er? 4er? 8er? Ich finde es nicht sinnvoll, sich technisch so zu beschneiden, aber muss jeder selbst wissen


----------



## der_raubfisch (14. November 2018)

Wir fahren (wieder) in einem 4-er Team.


----------



## Ravega (15. November 2018)

der_raubfisch schrieb:


> Bis auf die Treppe sollte das doch machbar sein. Wie sieht ihr das?


Ich war dieses Jahr total erstaunt, das genau die 29er-Starbikes mit Abstand am ruhigsten über die überbaute Treppe rollten!
Die eigentlich nicht hohen Dachlatten haben bei den (teils schlecht abgestimmten) Federgabeln und mit 3bar überpumten Reifen für ordentliche Unruhe gesorgt. Da beim Ausfedern das Vorderrad mit voller Wucht auf die nächste Dachlatte prallte, war die ganze Holzkonstruktion incl. Bike und Fahrer mehr oder weniger heftig am beben.
Die Stargabelbikes sind dort so runter gerollt, kein Gepollter, kein Gehoppse. Sehr interessant anzuschauen! Hätte wir selber nicht für möglich gehalten.

Im 4er übersteht ein halbwegs fitter Mensche sicher das 24h Rennen auch ohne Federgabel. Aber es gibt ja noch ein paar, wenn auch wenige Bereiche, wo eine Federgabel doch etwas der Traktion am Vorderrad dienlich sein könnte, speziell in der eine oder anderen Kurve, wo mit zunehmender Renndauer die eine oder andere Bremswelle entsteht.


----------



## der_raubfisch (15. November 2018)

Ravega schrieb:


> Im 4er übersteht ein halbwegs fitter Mensche sicher das 24h Rennen auch ohne Federgabel. Aber es gibt ja noch ein paar, wenn auch wenige Bereiche, wo eine Federgabel doch etwas der Traktion am Vorderrad dienlich sein könnte, speziell in der eine oder anderen Kurve, wo mit zunehmender Renndauer die eine oder andere Bremswelle entsteht.



Da stimme ich dir zu. Aber genau vor der Treppe hätte ich "Starr" bedenken. Aber auch kritisch ist die Abfahrt nach dem Monte Schlacko, die zum Schluss hin extrem ausgewaschen war. Sicher gibt es da noch weitere Ecken.

Es ist ja noch ein wenig Zeit, aber der Gedanke lässt mich nicht los.


----------



## Berrrnd (16. November 2018)

der_raubfisch schrieb:


> Aber genau vor der Treppe hätte ich "Starr" bedenken.





Ravega schrieb:


> das genau die 29er-Starbikes mit Abstand am ruhigsten über die *überbaute Treppe *rollten!


----------



## der_raubfisch (16. November 2018)

Danke für deine Zusammenfassung, die Verknüpfung hätte ich auch geschafft.


----------



## C-Schicht (2. Dezember 2018)

der_raubfisch schrieb:


> Da stimme ich dir zu. Aber genau vor der Treppe hätte ich "Starr" bedenken. Aber auch kritisch ist die Abfahrt nach dem Monte Schlacko, die zum Schluss hin extrem ausgewaschen war. Sicher gibt es da noch weitere Ecken.
> 
> Es ist ja noch ein wenig Zeit, aber der Gedanke lässt mich nicht los.



Als Kompromiss zwischen Starr und Federgabel gibt es ja noch die LAUF Gabel... man muss sie nur mögen und ihr Vertrauen


----------



## Amnesia (20. Februar 2019)

Bin nicht der einzige aber Solostartplatz gesucht. Platz 4 vom Debüt muss korrigiert werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwitte (21. Februar 2019)

Amnesia schrieb:


> Bin nicht der einzige aber Solostartplatz gesucht. Platz 4 vom Debüt muss korrigiert werden.


Das wird wohl nur über Skyder's Startplatzbörse funktionieren. 
"Privat" kann man die Startplätze nicht übertragen.


----------



## Amnesia (27. Februar 2019)

Gut, da steh ich schon drauf.


----------



## Ravega (11. April 2019)

So, jetzt ist es also offiziell: *2019 wird andersrum gefahren!*
Das bedeutet auch: kein Stau mehr vor der überbauten Treppe, da dieser Streckenteil (zum Glück) rausfällt.
Abends und am zweiten Tag keine verkürzte Strecke mehr.


----------



## Tobi91 (15. April 2019)

Wo kann man das nachlesen ?


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (15. April 2019)

Gab eine Mail vom Veranstalter


----------



## HeikeK (16. April 2019)

Tobi91 schrieb:


> Wo kann man das nachlesen ?


https://www.24h-duisburg.de/news-reader/trainingsplan-2019-dee-24h-von-duisburg-shop.html


----------



## Dumens100 (23. April 2019)

Samstag ist erstes offizielles Training, aber noch kein neuer Streckenplan online


----------



## Ravega (23. April 2019)

Nun ja, so ungefähr kann man die neue Strecke ja erahnen.
Wenn die Treppe nicht mehr gefahren wird, geht's eben 2x durch den Bunker und dann auf die lange Gerade.
Nur, dann wären theoretisch die breiten Durchfahrten für den normalen Verkehr zu(?), denn irgendwie muss die Strecke ja auf die langen Geraden führen.


----------



## Dumens100 (29. April 2019)

so Samstag war erstes offizielles Training, was haltet Ihr von der neuen Strecke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ravega (29. April 2019)

Keine Ahnung, da ich Samstag in Sundern war.
Wie ist die neue Strecke denn?


----------



## yellow-faggin (29. April 2019)

Ravega schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, da ich Samstag in Sundern war.
> Wie ist die neue Strecke denn?



So 

https://www.24h-duisburg.de/files/e...ds/24h von Duisburg 2019 - Streckenenplan.pdf


----------



## Dumens100 (29. April 2019)

ich war ja da, wollte ja eure Meinung wissen. Es gab ja auch direkt wieder einen Sturz auf den weg der sonst zum AC/DC Hügel geht jetzt aber davon weg wo die Bahngleise im Weg sind


----------



## HoschiM (29. April 2019)

Guten Abend,

ich persönlich finde die Strecke hat weder an Attraktivität gewonnen noch verloren. Bleibt ne „Drücker-Strecke“ mit dem Monte Schlacko nun zu Anfang. Beim ersten fahren sind mir die Bahngleise auch direkt aufgefallen. Hier sollte der Veranstalter auf jeden Fall vorsorgen. Was sicherlich auch noch spannend wird.....ist die letzte Abfahrt vor dem „Garten“. Da wird es schön rutschig werden.


----------



## Dumens100 (29. April 2019)

Die Schienen waren schon immer ein Unfallschwerpunkt, deshalb wurde der Teil der Strecke auch schon für ein paar Stunden rausgenommen da wird er nix verändern


----------



## unknownbeats (29. April 2019)

Schwitte schrieb:


> Das wird wohl nur über Skyder's Startplatzbörse funktionieren.
> "Privat" kann man die Startplätze nicht übertragen.


wenn du wüsstes wieviele solo plätze privat verschoben werden -) hab selbst meinen letzte woche erst so organisiert. meinen eigenen musste ich letztes jahr auch wegen verletzung privat weiterreichen, das geht total problemlos. -)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HoschiM (30. April 2019)

Dumens100 schrieb:


> Die Schienen waren schon immer ein Unfallschwerpunkt, deshalb wurde der Teil der Strecke auch schon für ein paar Stunden rausgenommen da wird er nix verändern


Mittlerweile sind die Schienen am AC/DC Berg schon ganz schön ausgewaschen und man muss deutlich lupfen. Rückwärts wird es nochmal nen Stück schwieriger. Wenn du schon sagst im ersten Training hat sich jemand dort lang gemacht.....dann muss der Veranstalter sich Gedanken drüber machen. Oder einfach an der Stelle direkt 2 Krankenwagen positionieren.


----------



## Dumens100 (30. April 2019)

beim Training haben sich meiner Meinung und vielen anderer Teilnehmer beim Training zwei andere Schlüsselstellungen nach als Gefahrpunkt heraus kristallisiert und zwar erstens die zweite Abfahrt nach dem Monteschlacko die kann man ja jetzt noch nicht fahren müssen erst noch Sträucher entfernt werden, sind aber gefühlte 80 % Gefälle  soll fürs Rennen überbaut werden wird trotzdem recht steil werden und dann wird halt der Stau dort sein und nicht mehr an der Treppe aber mal abwarten. Die zweite Stelle ist eine kleine Steigung die man hochfahren muss nicht lang sind so 4m braucht aber Schwung und erster Gang sonst hast Du verloren und ist recht eng, ist dort an der Brücke wo wir früher drüber gefahren sind nach dem AC/DC Hügel.


----------



## Dumens100 (30. April 2019)

sonst macht die neue Strecke viel Spaß


----------



## HeikeK (30. April 2019)

yellow-faggin schrieb:


> So
> 
> https://www.24h-duisburg.de/files/events/dui-24h-duisburg/downloads/24h von Duisburg 2019 - Streckenenplan.pdf



Ich hatte ja Samstag leider auch keine Zeit, aber anhand der Karte kann ich mir nicht vorstellten, dass das 8,1 km sein sollen, da ist doch nicht mehr dazu gekommen, als weggefallen ist (und zuletzt waren es so um die 7,5 km). Oder übersehe ich was ?
_Ist eigentlich auch egal, aber weil es so in der Ausschreibung steht, hatte ich gedacht, irgendwo kommt ein Stück dazu._


----------



## Dumens100 (30. April 2019)

Aussage vom Reiseleiter Samstag ist die Strecke 7,5 Km


----------



## HoschiM (1. Mai 2019)

Dumens100 schrieb:


> sonst macht die neue Strecke viel Spaß


Deine beiden angesprochenen Stellen sehe ich auch so. In 94 Tagen wissen wir mehr. ☺️


----------



## zonuk (6. Mai 2019)

Felsen, Steine, Wurzeln, Dreck....deshalb fahre ich MTB und sitze nicht 24h auf dem Spinningrad. Die Strecke hat doch schon fast keinen "Anspruch" was Fahrtechnik angeht. Jetzt kommt sicher der Einwand das es auch Starter gibt die das erste Mal ein Rennen bestreiten. Aber ich denke, wenn man seine Geschwindigkeit dem fahrerischen Können anpasst, kommt jeder über die Runden.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (6. Mai 2019)

zonuk schrieb:


> Felsen, Steine, Wurzeln, Dreck....deshalb fahre ich MTB und sitze nicht 24h auf dem Spinningrad. Die Strecke hat doch schon fast keinen "Anspruch" was Fahrtechnik angeht. Jetzt kommt sicher der Einwand das es auch Starter gibt die das erste Mal ein Rennen bestreiten. Aber ich denke, wenn man seine Geschwindigkeit dem fahrerischen Können anpasst, kommt jeder über die Runden.


Was spricht denn dagegen die gesamte Palette anzubieten?  Also von der Heizer-Strecke bis zum technisch anspruchsvollen Trailparadies  Wer sich informiert, wird schon die richtige Veranstaltung finden. Wer sich nicht informiert, hat dann eben Pech.


----------



## Schwitte (7. Mai 2019)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Was spricht denn dagegen die gesamte Palette anzubieten?  Also von der Heizer-Strecke bis zum technisch anspruchsvollen Trailparadies  Wer sich informiert, wird schon die richtige Veranstaltung finden. Wer sich nicht informiert, hat dann eben Pech.


Jep. Gibt doch inzwischen so viele 24h Rennen, da ist für jeden Anspruch was dabei. 
Keiner muss in Duisburg starten, aber es kommen immer noch genug.
Das ich im Landschaftspark kein Trailparadies vorfinde, weiß man vorher.

Hier geht es mehr um die Location, die Duisburg so einmalig macht.
Die fette Stimmung am Monte Schlacko, die geile Mucke am AC DC Berg usw.
*Das macht die 24h von Duisburg aus!*


----------



## zonuk (7. Mai 2019)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Was spricht denn dagegen die gesamte Palette anzubieten?  Also von der Heizer-Strecke bis zum technisch anspruchsvollen Trailparadies  Wer sich informiert, wird schon die richtige Veranstaltung finden. Wer sich nicht informiert, hat dann eben Pech.



 so sieht es aus
Ich wollte damit auch nur sagen, das man nicht jeden noch so kleinen Hügel oder Schlagloch wegmacht. Das aus Duisburg kein Trailparadies wird ist mir schon klar  und die Stimmung beim Rennen ist halt eine Klasse für sich. Da gibt es wenig vergleichbares.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Königwagner (7. Mai 2019)

Bedarf es für die Teilnahme am Training einer Anmeldung ?


----------



## Schwitte (8. Mai 2019)

Königwagner schrieb:


> Bedarf es für die Teilnahme am Training einer Anmeldung ?


Nein.
Vor Ort trägst du dich in eine Liste ein, zumindest war es letztes Jahr so.


----------



## Dumens100 (8. Mai 2019)

Listeneintragung ist freiwillig, kannst ein Trikot gewinnen


----------



## kerthor (1. Juni 2019)

Hallo hat jemand ein 4er Team Startplatz abzugeben?


----------



## Ghost_buster (5. Juli 2019)

Hallo 

Suche Startplatz in einem 8er Team.

Mein Fitness Level ist leider nicht mehr ganz up-to-date 

2017 Platz 4 in der 4er Männerwertung 

Davon bin ich 10 KG und 6000 KM entfernt 

Naja egal ...


----------



## Skaddler (12. Juli 2019)

Hat jemand ein Training bei strava oder sonst irgendwie getrackt und hätte kein Problem damit, mir die Daten zu geben? Ich konnte leider vorher nicht hin, würde mir die genaue Strecke mit Profil einmal anschauen. Ich würde mich freuen!


----------



## Schwitte (12. Juli 2019)

Das lohnt nicht wirklich, glaube es mir. Ein paar Kurven, ein paar Graden, 2 Hügel mehr gibt's in LaPaDu nicht nicht.
Soll nicht abwertend klingen, fertig macht dich die Strecke trotzdem, wenn du ordentlich am Horn ziehst.


----------



## Skaddler (12. Juli 2019)

Dass mich nicht viel erwartet, weiß ich ja von letztem Jahr. Aber aufgrund der geänderten Strecke hätte mich das mal interessiert im Vorhinein, wie statt der Treppe gefahren wird. Fordern wird mich das sicher als Solostarter, da braucht es nicht unbedingt die 38 Grad von letztem Jahr...


----------



## yellow-faggin (13. Juli 2019)

Der neue Streckenplan ist ja schon online, allerdings ohne Höhenprofil...was aber auch nicht wirklich nötig ist 


			https://www.24h-duisburg.de/files/events/dui-24h-duisburg/downloads/24h%20von%20Duisburg%202019%20-%20Streckenenplan.pdf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yellow-faggin (16. Juli 2019)

Hat jemand schon etwas gehört oder gesehen wie die "neue Stelle" die man beim Training noch nicht fahren konnte freigeräumt und/oder überbaut wurde? Also ein bisschen geradeaus und dann leicht rechts an der alten Auffahrt zum Monte Schlacko vorbei.


----------



## HeikeK (16. Juli 2019)

Als ich vor zwei Wochen dort war, war noch nichts frei gemacht. Ich bin voraussichtlich Freitag wieder im LaPaDu und schau dann noch mal.


----------



## Dumens100 (17. Juli 2019)

das wird erst in der Woche vor dem Rennen freigeschnitten


----------



## Ravega (24. Juli 2019)

Soeben gesehen: Einer der seltenen Solo-Startplätze ist über die Skyder-Startplatzbörse abzugeben.
Jetzt aber schnell.....


----------



## sonoma (24. Juli 2019)

Ravega schrieb:


> Soeben gesehen: Einer der seltenen Solo-Startplätze ist über die Skyder-Startplatzbörse abzugeben.
> Jetzt aber schnell.....


Eben angefragt


----------



## sonoma (24. Juli 2019)

sonoma schrieb:


> Eben angefragt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ravega (24. Juli 2019)

Ist wohl schon vergeben, da nicht mehr auf der Skyder-Seite.


----------



## Toblerone (25. Juli 2019)

Ich habe vor ca. 2 Wochen mal, ohne die Hoffnung zu haben einen Soloplatz zu bekommen, die Startplatzbörse Solo aufgerufen, und es wurde tatsächlich einer angeboten. Keine Ahnung wie lange er schon gelistet war, aber nach einer E-Mail war es mein Startplatz!
Ich behaupte mal bis Mitte nächster Woche werden noch einige angeboten.


----------



## sonoma (25. Juli 2019)

Toblerone schrieb:


> Ich habe vor ca. 2 Wochen mal, ohne die Hoffnung zu haben einen Soloplatz zu bekommen, die Startplatzbörse Solo aufgerufen, und es wurde tatsächlich einer angeboten. Keine Ahnung wie lange er schon gelistet war, aber nach einer E-Mail war es mein Startplatz!
> Ich behaupte mal bis Mitte nächster Woche werden noch einige angeboten.


Dito


----------



## HeikeK (31. Juli 2019)

Dumens100 schrieb:


> das wird erst in der Woche vor dem Rennen freigeschnitten



sieht dann jetzt so aus:


----------



## Toblerone (31. Juli 2019)

na ja, geht so! By the way: Startplatzböre Solo Platz abzugeben! Ich sags doch!


----------



## Skaddler (1. August 2019)

Meiner wäre auch fast noch da aufgetaucht, nachdem ich am Wochenende fiebrig darnieder lag. Nun ist es nur noch ein leichtes Hüsteln, aber so fit wie vor einer Woche fühle ich mich leider nicht mehr


----------



## Dumens100 (1. August 2019)

die ersten haben schon ihre Fahrerlager aufgebaut


----------



## Skaddler (2. August 2019)

Geht aber echt entspannt zu irgendwie. In Sektor B sind sogar noch Plätze an der Strecke frei, zumindest war es eben noch so.


----------



## Dumens100 (2. August 2019)

Sektor  F ist noch die halbe wiese frei


----------



## Toblerone (5. August 2019)

Na wie hat es euch gefallen? Ich persönlich fand es insgesamt entspannter als die Jahre zuvor. Die Strecke würde ich beibehalten. Bis auf die sinnfreie Stahlrampe und die kleine Rampe vor der Pyramide hat mir die Strecke sehr gut gefallen. Die Verpflegung war OK und die die Stimmung an der Strecke wie immer bestens. Als Solofahrer habe ich mich zu keiner Zeit von den schnelleren bedrängt gefühlt und wurde auch hier und da "gezogen". Ich hoffe die Strecke wird auch nächstes Jahr andersrum gefahren. Ich habe mich mit einem Skydermitarbeiter lange nach Rennschluss unterhalten und es wird wohl eine Abstimmung geben. Wie waren eure Eindrücke?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gorth (5. August 2019)

Das Rennen war ganz nett, insgesamt eine gute Stimmung unter den Fahrern. Wir waren als zwei Hobby Teams mit wenig Ambitionen gestartet.
Leider wurde der Spaß in der Nacht etwas getrübt.

Mein Trek Fuel EX wurde beim 24h Rennen gestohlen
Zeitraum: 04.08.2019 zwischen 0:30 und 3:45.
Am Zeltplatz während ich kurz geruht habe.
Sektor F ganz am Rand zur Emscherstraße.

Anzeige ist raus. Sachdienliche Hinweise gerne per PN.

Skyder hat mir dann einen zweiten Transponder gegeben und bin dann erst mit dem Rad eines Teamkollegen abwechselnd gefahren. Später am Morgen brachte mir mein Schwager seins mit.

Das erste Rennen, dass ich mit drei verschiedenen Fahrrädern gefahren bin


----------



## Dumens100 (5. August 2019)

Hallo
ich fand die Strecke andersrum auch viel schöner. Die Stahlrampe war ja nur zum Training da und da gabs ja leider schon direkt einen schweren Sturz worauf die Rampe ja direkt raus genommen wurde. ja die Stimmung auf der Strecke war größten teils entspannt auch der Fahrer Lager Bezug war deutlich stressfreier gut war ja auch noch viel Platz in allen Zonen außer das leider wieder die Solofahrer zu Kurz kamen und manche mitten drin standen und nicht an der Strecke


----------



## Dumens100 (5. August 2019)

Hallo Gorth
das tut mir leid das sie Dir dein Bike gestohlen haben, wir standen auch in F aber abseits hinten an den Klettersteig ganz einsam. Ist aber leider keine Seltenheit bei solchen Events das es ein paar Idioten gibt die sich da bereichern wollen passiert sogar am helllichten Tag, es sind sicher noch mehr gestohlen worden


----------



## Skaddler (5. August 2019)

Das ist wirklich ätzend, tut mir sehr leid. Ich selbst wurde um meine neue Sonnenbrille ärmer 
Ansonsten gefiel mir die Strecke. Der Schlackomat lässt sich so viel gleichmäßiger hochfahren und runter ohne die Spitzkehre bremsfrei runterballern. Gefiel mir. Blöd war, dass ich ein paar Stunden nicht fahren konnte, da mein rechtes Knie hinüber war. Die letzten 4 Stunden ging es wieder, aber leider konnte ich Platz 5 natürlich nicht mehr halten.
Ich hatte das Gefühl, dass weniger entlang der Strecke los war als letztes Jahr. Am Ende war es am Schlacko schön voll, vorher hielt es sich aber im Rahmen, und in der ACDC-Kurve war es auch sehr leer, oder täusche ich mich?


----------



## HeikeK (5. August 2019)

So richtig kann ich mich nicht entscheiden in welche Richtung ich besser finde, beides hat was. So wie dieses Jahr hat man den Monte Schlacko direkt zum Anfang, das fanden besonders die Fahrer der 8er Teams nicht so doll, ich persönlich fand auch die Lösung mit dem Strohballen, wenn man vom ACDC - Berg runter kam, nicht so gelungen, die Stahlrampe war mir schon beim Training negativ aufgefallen und ich dachte, da machste mal besser langsam, aber hatte sich ja dann erledigt. Am ACDC - Berg standen einige Leute am Rand der Strecke, ich glaube von der Bühne aus konnte man nicht so gut in die Richtung aus der die Fahrer jetzt kamen gucken, dadurch hat der Moderator diesmal die ankommenden Fahrer auch nicht so zielgerichtet angeschrien und gepusht. Schön war es auf jeden Fall, Stimmung an und auf der Strecke fand ich mega und ich würde einen Start im nächsten Jahr nicht von der Fahrtrichtung abhängig machen.


----------



## xysiu33 (6. August 2019)

Ich persönlich hätte nichts dagegen, wenn die Strecken abwechselnd gefahren wären: ein Jahr wie immer, anderes Jahr in andere Richtung.
Beide haben was und sorgen für etwas mehr Abwechslung.

Mein Eindruck war diesmal auch sehr positiv: war zum 8. Mal dabei und fand es auch viel entspannter als die Jahre zuvor.

Bin noch am Samstag um 10 Uhr eine Trainingsrunde gefahren und auch über die Stahlrampe drüber, fand ich aber sehr gefährlich. Wollte gleich danach zum Infopoint gehen und die Fragen, ob das deren Ernst ist, denn wenn dort trotz Überholverbot, oder kurz davor noch jemand überholen will, kommt es zum bösen Unfall. Kaum war ich da, schon ist es geschehen. Keine Ahnung was genau passierte, das hätte man aber auch sich sparen können. Das Teilstück hinter dem Tunnel wurde immer enger, wohl als Vorbereitung für die Rampe. Später aber hätte man es verbreitern können. Ok, die Zuschauer hätten etwas weniger Platz, aber das ist nicht so wichtig wie die Sicherheit der Fahrer. Ich wurde dort gefühlt 100 mal überholt und habe auch selbst etliche Male überholen müssen, es war nicht ungefährlich.

Weiteres Knackpunkt war der Übergang von der Abfahrt von Monte Schlacko gleich hinter dem Asphaltstück: die Bordsteinkante war zu hoch.
Mein Kollege hat sich dort 2 Platten geholt, dort könnte man auch ein Brett oder dicke, kurze Gummimatte hinlegen können.
Man ist drüber mit weit über 35 km/h gefahren.

Vor dem Start fand ich auch die Durchsage des Veranstalters mehr als fragwürdig: "liebe Fahrer, bitte passt auf auf dem Holz-Überbautem Stück, dort ist rutschig. Wer dort ausrutscht ist selber schuld, wir haben euch gewarnt. Wir machen später etwas drüber aber jetzt müsst ihr aufpassen"

Was soll das denn bitte ? 5 min vorm Start fällt denen ein, es ist eine gefährliche Stelle, wir warnen euch (aber nur die, welche sich am Start versammelt und zufällig zugehört haben ) sonst seid ihr selber Schuld. Ja super, vielen Dank für eure Sorgfaltspflicht. Aber wir haben euch gewarnt.....sorry, so kann ich das nicht akzeptieren. Man macht ein Konzept und muss dazu gerade stehen, auch wenn etwas schief läuft.
Scheint in Duisburg ein altes Problem zu sein.

Gleiches gilt bitte schön für die Ausfahrt aus dem Gelände: warum schickt man die Teilnehmer von der Wiese (z.B. Sektor F) nicht gleich rechts
auf die Zufahrtstraße raus sondern um den "Pudding" herum mit allen anderen Teilnehmer zusammen ? Dieses Jahren haben sie eine Einbahnstraße daraus gemacht. Was sollte diese Idee bewirken ?

Paar mehr Toiletten/Duschen wären auch nicht verkehrt. Nicht immer auf das Geld für die Dixies schauen sondern bitte.

Gaaanz wichtig: kurz vor dem Start suchten einige verzweifelten einen Krankenwagen, jemand ist umgekippt. Niergends konnte man Schilder finden, wo sich die nächsten Sanitäter befinden. Hier müsste man auch dringend nachbessern.

An der Expo-Area finde ich auch unmöglich, wenn man durch die Zuschauermenge mit dem Bike nicht durchkommt. Vielleicht 2 Spuren machen, eine für Fahrer, die zweite für Zuschauer. Ein Durchkommen war oft sehr mühsam, alle sind angep.....st, das man mit dem Bike vorbei kommen will. Muss ich mich entschuldigen, dass ich in die Wechselzone möchte ?

Es gibt noch genug Verbesserungspotenzial, nimmt bitte die Tipps und ein wenig Kritik ernst, wir wollen alle ein schönes Event erleben.

In dem Sinne, bis zum nächsten Jahr.


----------



## Dumens100 (21. August 2019)

und schon an der Umfrage teilgenommen ? ist blöd das die Umfrage nur über Facebook geht


----------



## Skaddler (23. August 2019)

Finde ich auch, so kann ich leider nicht an der Diskussion teilnehmen.


----------



## Schwitte (25. August 2019)

Dito!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeikeK (4. September 2019)

Die Umfrage hat ergeben, dass die Fahrtrichtung von diesem Jahr beibehalten wird. 
Und nicht vergessen, Anmeldung für 2020 ist schon wieder in 2 Wochen!


----------

